# How to make solitary bee habitat with Japanese Knotweed



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

Great video and instructions Dave. Will be trying this setup. 

John


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks John
You should post your suggestion on common reed here since it is equally available.


----------



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

I will have to do that Dave. Same exact methodology as what you are doing, just using common reed.


----------

